# Preparing for the family



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

If you are like me, you have alot of people to prep for. I am married and have 4 kids and two grandbabies. Only one that participates is one of my sons. What steps can be taken to increase your family's chance of survival if something were to happen to you in a SHTF scenario, whether on your way to your BOL or after you've arrived and trying to sort things out?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm constantly explaining to my wife how equipment works, where preps are, and why we need them. I've pretty much given up on extended family members. All I get for my efforts there is ridicule.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I'm constantly explaining to my wife how equipment works, where preps are, and why we need them. I've pretty much given up on extended family members. All I get for my efforts there is ridicule.


 I'm in the same boat. They will be very disappointed if they show up at my house. I told you so, is all they'll get.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

My kids are 15,17,18 with two babies and 23. My wife has anxiety attacks with anything that might happen to where I cant talk to her about any of it without her heart going crazy. I thought about keeping a faraday cage made out of a small water tight case with a tablet loaded with alot of reference material, comms, solar chargers, batteries, extra flashlights and more paper maps and a compass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

GHOST01 said:


> My kids are 15,17,18 with two babies and 23. My wife has anxiety attacks with anything that might happen to where I cant talk to her about any of it without her heart going crazy. I thought about keeping a faraday cage made out of a small water tight case with a tablet loaded with alot of reference material, comms, solar chargers, batteries, extra flashlights and more paper maps and a compass.


Might want a hard copy too. I started one in a binder a few months back. Recipes, instructions on how to make things, medical references, etc. It's time consuming but if you do a little everyday or so you'll be surprised how fast it fills up.

Anytime I see something good on this site I print it out and add it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I pretty much get nothing but ridicule from family members regarding my prepping. So I guess if I'm not around they will either figure it out... or they won't. Some things, such as the tons of food in storage requires no thought. Other things like the solar generators, dc well pump, well bucket, etc. might be too much for them to figure out. Point being, anyone could survive on my farmstead for quite a bit with no knowledge... just wouldn't be as comfortable or as convenient if I'm not around.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@GHOST01 I think there's probably a lot of us here in the same boat as you; not enough support from the family. We just have to keep doing the best we can regardless.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Prepping is lonely chore. When I lived up in ILLinois, I like most of you were ridiculed behind my back by family 
even though most of then said, "Well, I know where I'm coming if anything bad happens." I'd being willing to bet
most of you have heard something similar unless you maintain real tight OP SEC. Down here in AZ, I feel a little
better since I only have to prep for my wife and myself. Even my wife is kind of quarter heartedly tolerating my
preps. But I think she just doesn't want to admit that something bad can and will eventually happen. I/we only
prep for one other person, and I doubt she would join us, since she has a son down here. At least down here, I 
don't have to worry about family trying to horn in.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I make comments to my family about putting away extra supplies of water, food, medicine ect when natural disasters strike. My parents are getting better about having more on hand to where they would not be in trouble for a few weeks.

Had a conversation with a worker in a Fred Meyer when the roads froze recently. She mentioned she keeps 1 day worth of food in her home...I wasn’t surprised because a lot of people around here are the same. I tell them to store for two weeks at least.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Those that I care about, I share information on what to do and how to do it.

If anyone (who I previously cared about) attempts to ridicule me when I discuss Being Prepared with them, I shred their stupid asses to pieces (intellectually) and write their stupid asses off. I have long ago stopped attempting to change anyone's mind who is older than 12 years old.

I have a nice list of those who have attempted ridicule and when they arrive disheveled and destitute at Slippy Lodge post SHTF, I have plans for them.

Yes, I have plans...:devil:


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Can’t decide if it’s mean or tough love but would anyone consider placing a curfew on their Internet access for Millennials and younger to train them on the ‘rigors’ of being unplugged. If the young ones go into a panic after a few hours of no Internet, what would one expect after say 2weeks without FakeBook, etc? I’m not sure the young ones can take a simple camping trip of decent duration without griping about where’s my Mickey Ds. So if I were thinking about “hardening” a group! I’d probably start with an outing. If we’re unfortunate enough be be in an extended situation without the comforts of home, camping would be a kind introduction to what life will be like. IMHO


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think we all get ridiculed every once in awhile. I have the food for myself, wife, 2 daughters, one son-in-law and 3 grandkids to last a year. I have roughly 2500 gallons of water on hand.
Most of the time I just get the "Raised Eyebrow" once in awhile. My church has pushed food storage for a long time. So I get a pass. Then the security portion it is "That's Just His Way". 
BUT when it happens the only ones getting "A Pass" from me, are those I have prepped for. My wife is on the same page as is two of my grandkids.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Since my focus has always been more about small homestead farming, camping and responding to everyday type of emergencies I don't get that back lash about prepping. I have never talked to anyone about what to do about or prep for a complete break down in society as we know it. Rather what to do to make sure you are ready for a tornado, flood, ice storm. How to grow your own food , can, dehydrate . Livestock - just a hobby and a way to eat healthy. . Having camping gear and using it for recreation/ fun. Hunting rifles are for hunting . The Solar power, water supply on the farm is just about living sustainable. Generators for RV camping or winter ice storms. Radios are a hobby and the medical supplies are just something I do to help my community like my volunteer fire service. 

Unless you got to looking real close you would not notice metal containers holding backup radios. The food stores are more noticeable but guest do not normally go into those areas.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

I think I will just have to prep the best that I can. Luckily my mother is a prepper and we are working out details together.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Seems like your kids are older, some living independently.

Do you have enough supplies at your BOL to eventually draw them to your location and support them there when they have nothing left at home?

If you haven't gone wilderness camping with them yet, maybe you should to get them used to judging what's needed, and "roughing it".


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah I'm planning a family camping trip in the mountains in a few months. Im hoping there is not a good enough signal for them to bother with their phones. I don't mind if they want to use it to take pictures of camp and what not.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

After experiencing the earthquake of 89 in the bay area of California and a few smaller ones.then living within viewing distance of the volcano known as Mt.Tahoma (Rainier)and a few earthquakes there also,then moving to blizzard country where we are now,my wife is totally on board with prepping.

As far as other family,aint even near them anymore.let them fend for themselves.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Most of my kids still live with me. My oldest daughter just moved out with the grandbabies but luckily they are only a 5 minute drive away. I can scoop them up quickly and take off. She lives on the edge of town and there are almost an infinite number of dirt roads I can use to leave the area. My brother and sister live closer to L.A. so unfortunately I cant fend for them.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

My family is back in California to include my oldest son. Here in NW FL, I have my wife and my two younger boys. We will fend for ourselves. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryGuy (Nov 22, 2017)

GHOST01 said:


> If you are like me, you have alot of people to prep for. I am married and have 4 kids and two grandbabies. Only one that participates is one of my sons. What steps can be taken to increase your family's chance of survival if something were to happen to you in a SHTF scenario, whether on your way to your BOL or after you've arrived and trying to sort things out?


Ghost,

One thing I heard about and starteed doing, and what Might make sense for in your situation is a info binder. In it are all key items everyone needs to know if SHTF. things like copies of important documents - insurance, birth cert, passport,etc... and then procedures and instructions. You have the binder with tabs and the pages laminated or at least in sheet protectors.

So say you have 4 rally points set up in the event of a SHTF event. In your binder is a map showing the 4 rally points numbered. then directios to each and maybe 3 to 4 routes to get there from wherever your family might be coming from. Say wifes work, gym, kids school or job etc... then procedures if someone is home list of all family and friend contacts and addresses, list of hotels, contractors etc that you might need on short notice. so say your told to evac, you call a hotel an hr away and poof lodging taken care of for the night. Or a campground or whatever. just follow the train of thought and logic. Clear directions and locations for what they need to do. None of this was my idea, I picked it up from Jack Spirko over at Survival podcast.

Ex - 
"*1.* back truck up to garage, go get bins 1-4 from the shelf in basement and load in as shown (and you show a pic of how the bins should be stacked) 
*2.* Get all BOB's from foyer closet and load next as shown 
*3.* go get following weapons/ gear from safe. 
*4.* load all cases of water from garage along with totes 7, 9 and 12. 
*5.* load 6 gas cans 
*6.* use other cans to ensure trucks tank is full" then there is a tab "Bin Contents" where the pages list contents of each numbered bin.

It's a lot of work and truth be told I still have a ways to go to get mine where I want it but this way if I'm not home or I'm dead everyone knows what to do. Then put one of these double bagged in ziploc bags under the driver seat of each vehicle and also a spot or 2 in the house where everyone knows. They don't need to be involved anymore than that if they don't want to but all you need to drill into them is if something happens, look under your seat or look on top Dad's gun safe at the binder and follow the instructions. put it on auto-pilot.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

GHOST01 said:


> If you are like me, you have alot of people to prep for. I am married and have 4 kids and two grandbabies. Only one that participates is one of my sons. What steps can be taken to increase your family's chance of survival if something were to happen to you in a SHTF scenario, whether on your way to your BOL or after you've arrived and trying to sort things out?


doesn't cover everything necessary - but adequate ....

Does the Family Know? - The Prepper Journal


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Country thanks for that. I like those ideas. That is something that would definitely help. I have one bin of supplies and that's it. Im working on more but recent financial issues have arisen that's putting a big damper on my SHTF funding. I will keep at it though.


----------



## gtx (Mar 26, 2018)

Most people don't want to think about it let alone put in money or effort to prepare. Disbelief will be the order of the day when SHTF (though I'm sure the gov't will spin a story to point the blame where they want it). So the reality is those who have prepared will have to be very very selective in who and how many others they can help. 

As others have mentioned, others are glad to know some one that is prepared and believe that some how that will be their insurance (planning to show up on your doorstep in a crisis) but I suspect the list of folks wanting to get in will be much longer than the number that can actually be helped.


----------

